# best workout to lose that belly fat?



## DICKO d (Oct 1, 2010)

*Just wanna ask any ideas to lose that big ass tyre round your waist "BELLY FAT"..lol what workout, Exercise, Etc*


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Fork put downs and table push aways.

Diet and cardio mate. a good workout based on compounds will help too, but there no magic stomach toning workout.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Diet unfourtnetly, life is harsh


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

diet mate!! any cardio will help, i do 45 min sessions 3mins on bag then 3 mins cross trainer..works well


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

plenty of info on here buddy,

enjoy the site


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Fork put downs and table push aways. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Diet and cardio mate :thumbup1: . a good workout based on compounds will help too :thumbup1: , but there no magic stomach (toning :lol: ) workout :thumbup1: .


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

watch your cake hole and hit the cardio machines preferable in the morning empty stomach


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Cardio....including walking AWAY from the fridge!

Clean diet.


----------



## Barry Seal (Sep 27, 2010)

DICKO d said:


> *Just wanna ask any ideas to lose that big ass tyre round your waist "BELLY FAT"..lol what workout, Exercise, Etc*


Welcome, unfortunately you cannot decide where to loose the fat from. With men the stomache is the first place it goes on and the last place it leaves. As has been said, diet and cardio. Post your diet in the diet section and you will get some pointers.

:beer:BS


----------



## tostosbe (Jan 15, 2011)

Knowing how to lose belly fat is the first step in gaining that flat stomach that so many people aspire to.

Once the belly fat is lost, then you are only one step away from attaining the ultimate dream, six pack abs. However, even a thin layer of loose belly fat can be hard to shift.

If you are looking for advice on how to lose lower stomach fat then following these tips and tricks will help you to lose that gut quickly. Combined with a fitness plan, these tips to lose belly fat will speed up weight loss and get you in shape in no time.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

tostosbe said:


> Knowing how to lose belly fat is the first step in gaining that flat stomach that so many people aspire to.
> 
> Once the belly fat is lost, then you are only one step away from attaining the ultimate dream, six pack abs. However, even a thin layer of loose belly fat can be hard to shift.
> 
> If you are looking for advice on how to lose lower stomach fat then following these tips and tricks will help you to lose that gut quickly. Combined with a fitness plan, these tips to lose belly fat will speed up weight loss and get you in shape in no time.


OP , dont listen to this, utter sh!te.

Good luck, like others said, cardio and diet. Few pointers you'll find around here.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

tostosbe said:


> Knowing how to lose belly fat is the first step in gaining that flat stomach that so many people aspire to.
> 
> Once the belly fat is lost, then you are only one step away from attaining the ultimate dream, six pack abs. However, even a thin layer of loose belly fat can be hard to shift.
> 
> If you are looking for advice on how to lose lower stomach fat then following these tips and tricks will help you to lose that gut quickly. Combined with a fitness plan, these tips to lose belly fat will speed up weight loss and get you in shape in no time.


what did you just do.........google......copy....then paste???

as everyones said, good diet, cardio and hard graft......simple////


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Clean diet, steady state fasted morning cardio, 20min hiit after heavy compounds in evening. Tireing, takes dedication and wont happen overnight but will work effectivly.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Run


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Clan diet and plenty of cardio


----------



## 23inchguns (Oct 29, 2010)

Diet and will power!...oh and some cardio...i hate cardio!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Also big movements like squat bench and deadlift burn plenty of calories. I can't believe no one has mentioned this! Even throw in some power cleans, better than cardio IMO


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

23inchguns said:


> Diet and will power!...oh and some cardio...i hate cardio!!!


Yes you should do more you look a little tubby in your Avatar...... ha!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

steventon said:


> Welcome


to who?


----------

